# Augusta 790 Polyester T-shirt & Sublimation



## artimprints (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm sublimating on Augusta's 100% polyester (wicking) t-shirt style 790 and having all kinds of problems. Best blanks paper states 400 degrees for 15-30 sec. I am having ghosting problems as well as discoloration on the shirt from the hotronix pad regardless of using teflon sheet. Suggestions??? Is there something in this t-shirt causing me problems?


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

The bleeding is caused by excessive heat, but it might not be your dryer. If you are flashing the shirts, check that too. Even if the flash temp is good at the start, the pallets get hotter as they get flashed more often and the heat rises. Yes, you can turn your flash down as your pallets heat up.Only flash until the ink is dry to the touch. No more, no less. As far as drying goes, owners manuals are nice recommendations but they don't know what is really happening in your dryer. You need to measure what YOUR shirts are getting in YOUR dryer in YOUR shop. Use a ceramic temp tape, heat gun, or heat sensing "donut" to get a really good read.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't know the particular shirts you are pressing, but you can try to drop the temperature a little - this may require to increase dwell time.

To stop ghosting you can try using light positioning spray or just weigh down your transfer with a Teflon sheet to prevent it from moving when you open the heat press. 
If the fabric shrinks when heat pressed it may also cause ghosting. You can try pre-pressing the shirt beforehand.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Ok. First use a vapor foam pad under. Use pro spray yo hold
the transfer on shirt. 40 seconds. Plain paper on top.
Light pressure.


----------

